# Battery dies fast on Uber



## Nice Beaver (Aug 8, 2019)

Does anyone else have this problem? I have a new iPhone 8 and leave my house on 100% battery. I keep it on charge the whole time in the car but it always ends up below 10% at the end of a 12 hour shift.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

Oooh. Is it plugged into a USB port in your car? If so, do you have an old fashion cigarette lighter thingy in the car? Your phone is drawing more current from what are the often low powered USB ports can handle. Buy a USB adapter that plugs into that lighter outlet (a.k.a. accessory outlet) and it should keep the phone charged all day.

Here is the one I use. It has a volt/amp meter on it as well but is not required. I'm just nerdy and like the readouts.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01N00I4TM/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

Better yet - buy a power bank, preferably a large one and charge your phone off the bank while charging bank at home after work. Car chargers are bad for batteries and so is a habit of keeping your phone plugged in at all times. The best way to extend battery life is to charge it via wall outlet or power bank up to 90% and re-charge when it's down below 30%. Avoid full 100% charges and don't keep it plugged in. Bad cables may also prevent devices from charging properly by the way.

I actually think it's a cable problem in your particular case


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Anker


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

mine did that when alt went bad on car from too many uber miles


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Stop watching porn when doing Uber.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Nice Beaver said:


> Does anyone else have this problem? I have a new iPhone 8 and leave my house on 100% battery. I keep it on charge the whole time in the car but it always ends up below 10% at the end of a 12 hour shift.


Uber Spyware consumes power and is hard on electronics.

You are Probably being recorded and photographed in addition to having your every move monitored.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Red said:


> Better yet - buy a power bank, preferably a large one and charge your phone off the bank while charging bank at home after work. Car chargers are bad for batteries and so is a habit of keeping your phone plugged in at all times. The best way to extend battery life is to charge it via wall outlet or power bank up to 90% and re-charge when it's down below 30%. Avoid full 100% charges and don't keep it plugged in. Bad cables may also prevent devices from charging properly by the way.
> 
> I actually think it's a cable problem in your particular case


I'm wondering how much good doing those things will actually do for the battery. My last phone I would keep plugged in all the time when driving and keep it plugged in all night. I just replaced my phone after 3.5 years of having it. The problem was with the battery life and I wasn't careful with the brightness levels, so there was major screen "burn in". I'm going to try to be more careful with my new phone, but at the same time I know it will probably be needing replaced after 3 or so years.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Brunch said:


> I'm wondering how much good doing those things will actually do for the battery. My last phone I would keep plugged in all the time when driving and keep it plugged in all night. I just replaced my phone after 3.5 years of having it. The problem was with the battery life and I wasn't careful with the brightness levels, so there was major screen "burn in". I'm going to try to be more careful with my new phone, but at the same time I know it will probably be needing replaced after 3 or so years.


Yeah. Rideshare drivers can't have a phone forever. They must be changed. The usage we give is over the top. Always on. Non-stop.
I keep mine plugged to an _Amazon Basics _little thing that connects to the lighter of the car. It's awesome.


----------



## Nice Beaver (Aug 8, 2019)

Thanks, yes, I have the lighter connection so will give that a try


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

My car lighter port died the day I bought the car from Yellow. I use a Blackweb battery pack. Gives me 13 hours of juice.
These apps draw massive current due to all the nav being run and as tohuntforme pointed out all the backdoor bullshit they use to "monitor".
How are you drawing more current than a charger can replace?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

you need a charging cord that is beefy, if the cord is too thin it won't allow enough amps through to charge properly


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Nice Beaver said:


> Does anyone else have this problem? I have a new iPhone 8 and leave my house on 100% battery. I keep it on charge the whole time in the car but it always ends up below 10% at the end of a 12 hour shift.


I run the Uber APP as well as Pandora so yeah I'm using a boat load of data on an old Iphone 5S and it still works like a champ. You must be using a cheap power cord or one of those cigarette lighter chargers. You gotta use the USB port.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Nice Beaver said:


> Does anyone else have this problem? I have a new iPhone 8 and leave my house on 100% battery. I keep it on charge the whole time in the car but it always ends up below 10% at the end of a 12 hour shift.


EVERYTHING Dies fast on Uber

Archeologists discover deactivated Uber driver burial ground


----------



## Merc49 (Apr 30, 2019)

Make sure bluetooth is off or your phone will be constantly looking to connect to the car radio. At least thats what happened to me, didn't even know i had turned it on.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Nice Beaver said:


> Does anyone else have this problem? I have a new iPhone 8 and leave my house on 100% battery. I keep it on charge the whole time in the car but it always ends up below 10% at the end of a 12 hour shift.


I have the iPhone 8 Plus, and it will stay pegged at 100% without issue. If my battery is low when I start, it will charge up to 100% even during Uber driving with Uber Driver, Lyft Driver, Waze, and Triplog all running. All radios on. BT earpiece connected. Screen on max brightness.

I advise making sure of the following...

1. Make sure your USB charger is at least 2 amp. There are many chargers that are only 1 amp. IIRC, every iPhone since the iPhone 6 has been able to take advantage of the extra juice (iPhone 5S and prior would only pull 1 amp, even if you had a 2.4 amp charger). But your iPhone 8 doesn't have this limit, so get a quality 2.4 amp charger. I tend to like Anker products for these type of devices, as I've found them to be high quality. This one is a 2.4 amp charger. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07H4LH6P7/?tag=ubne0c-20

2. Make sure your Lightning cable is good and that the connectors are clean. The metal ends should be shiny. Anything on the connectors can affect the charging speed. If you can't clean the connectors so that all the pins are shiny, again, I like Anker cables. They're MFI certified, and I've never had an issue with their power delivery. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071JQSQLN/?tag=ubne0c-20 (3ft cable here, but find a length that suits you).

3. Make sure the inside of your phone charging port is clean. Spray a thin Q-tip with some electrical contact cleaner. This should also be good for trying to clean the end of the cable. WD-40 makes a good electrical contact cleaner that I like. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00AF0OFVU/?tag=ubne0c-20

If you have done all these things, you should not only be able to continually use your phone, but it should even be able to gain charge while running a bunch of apps. The one exception will be if your phone is too hot. A hot phone will be limited to an 80% charge. So, if your phone is baking in your car on a sunny day, you might lose charge to 80%. I first noticed it when I was driving from Dallas to San Antonio during the summer. The phone got too hot and I was losing charge, but only to 80%. Now, I position my phone in front of the AC vent, and that's no longer an issue.


----------

